# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Movement on the Emeraude Plage land

## Eve

something is going up

----------


## andynap

Tent for the conference on the 29th?

----------


## amyb

Big UNICEF fund raising auctionwith likes of Lenny Kravitz and Drake listed.

Planes landing over the beach. Swells still rolling. Boats having trouble and not yet allowed to come into Gustavia. I believe ferry still not operatingbut not sure if that changed.

----------


## JEK

> Big UNESCO fund raising auctionwith likes of Lenny Kravitz and Drake listed.
> 
> Planes landing over the beach. Swells still rolling. Boats having trouble and not yet allowed to come into Gustavia. I believe ferry still not operatingbut not sure if that changed.



Yes, our friend Roger details here: https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...=1#post1069611


You may remember his insider's view from last year: https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...=1#post1055801

----------


## andynap



----------


## pug007

It's going to be pretty massive. I believe seats are selling in the €15,000-€35,000 each. Eden Rock will be doing the dinner.

----------


## JEK

Roger, we will expect all the details in living color!

----------


## pug007

> Roger, we will expect all the details in living color!



For sure, Brother! Sorry we won't get to hang! Also, there's a rumor I might be grabbing the mic on the evening so, I'll have to get my vibe together!

----------


## Dennis

> For sure, Brother! Sorry we won't get to hang! Also, there's a rumor I might be grabbing the mic on the evening so, I'll have to get my vibe together!



I’ve seen your pictures. Your vibe is tight!

----------


## JEK

> I’ve seen your pictures. Your vibe is tight!



We are Brothers. Bring respect

----------


## Dennis

> We are Brothers. Bring respect



Huh?

----------


## dhring

> Huh?



As seen from Sand Bar.  Big as in large as in HUGE!

----------

